# Disco burner mods



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 12, 2016)

The other day when I was making JoJo's I thought it'd be nice to have a warming pan below the burner. There's not a ton of heat but enough to keep things warm when doing batches like French fries, JoJo's, fried fish, etc. so I grabbed some angles and a charcoal grate. Also added some utensil hooks too. 

Making a trip this weekend so when I get back the burner unit is going to the powder coat shop for a blast and coat.












































An added bonus is if I want to set it on a table and not use the legs I can now. I had planned on using shorter pipe to do that, but now it's not needed! 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 12, 2016)

Looking good, DS. Anxious to see it in full dress.

T


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 12, 2016)

Great idea.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 12, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Looking good, DS. Anxious to see it in full dress.
> 
> 
> 
> T




You and me both Tom! I think these are the last mods I'm going to make. Full outdoor adventure season is here and I need to start using this beast!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 12, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Great idea.



Thanks Adam. I really like the fact that it now can sit just off the table (not wood) high enough to use.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 13, 2016)

Your quite the fabricator, Case!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks Al! My welds are fifty footers as we'd say in the boat building business. They look good from fifty feet, but not any closer! For cooking gear they work though!


----------

